# Do You Talk To Other People About Classical Music ?



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

By this I mean, when you meet other people,or talk to your friends who may not be into
classical music at all, and don't know much if anything about it, do you ever get around to
mentioning that you're a classical music fan, and possibly try to interest them in it, and make suggestions as to how to go about doing this?
If not, please do whenever possible ! If you get a chance, tell them that classical music is awesome and they really ought to try it,and that they don't know what they're missing !
Even if you're fairly new to classical and have made the commitment to making it a part of your life, try to do this whenever possible . Don't just try to encourage young people to do this,but people of any age.
I certainly try to do this whenever possible, and I'm a veteran, having become a classical music freak over 40 years ago when I was a teenager . 
Tell them to try CDs of say, the Beethoven symphonies, or those of Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Rachmaninov, Mahler, Schubert,Schumann,Dvorak,
and other great composers, and to try things like Holst's The Planets, La Mer by Debussy, Ravel's Daphis and Chloe, Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition,
Till Eulenspeigel,Don Juan, Don Quixote and Ein Heldenleben etc by Richard Strauss,
the Bach Brandenburg concertos, Handel's Water Music, Wagner overtures 
to the Flying Dutchman, Die Meistersinger, etc,the Ride of the Valkyries,
the Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique, etc. Tell them to try live concerts,too, or telecasts and radio,the internet etc.
Help classical music by spreading the good word .It needs all the help it can get !


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The procedure you advocate is not acceptable manners in these hills.

(None of the emoticons provided are appropriate here. There ought to be one that expresses "Um, sure. Enjoying your visit?")

:devil:


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

superhorn said:


> Tell them to try CDs of say, the Beethoven symphonies, or those of Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Rachmaninov, Mahler, Schubert,Schumann,Dvorak,
> and other great composers, and to try things like Holst's The Planets, La Mer by Debussy, Ravel's Daphis and Chloe, Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition,
> Till Eulenspeigel,Don Juan, Don Quixote and Ein Heldenleben etc by Richard Strauss,
> the Bach Brandenburg concertos, Handel's Water Music, Wagner overtures
> ...


I'm in favor of spreading CM and I try to do it myself although people just make fun of me and think I'm some kind of a weirdo, but if you'll tell them to try all these things you said you'll scare the **** out of 'em.

Edit: cool censorship


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I am fortunate enough to have friends who are passionate and knowledgeable about classical music (yay, college music department!) but am often trying to interest my other friends, mostly by lending them CDs I think they might like and inviting them to my concerts. These practices seldom elicit much of a reaction beyond "Oh, that was nice." But sometimes special things happen--I will always remember when my roommate came to one of my school orchestra concerts last year. She heard Mozart's "Jupiter" symphony and then sent me a text message at intermission saying "Meaghan, this is SO BEAUTIFUL. Do you have other music like this I could listen to?" And so she, who had previously listened only to popular music, became a Mozart junkie. I've tried to introduce her to other music with limited success, but she loves Mozart, which is something anyway. That was gratifying, and rare.

And it does work both ways. Friends have introduced me to non-classical music that I've enjoyed, though we never manage to significantly alter each other's tastes, however we might try.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

As a basic neophyte to this genre, I find myself discussing with--and asking a lot of questions--of my father. After all, it was he who tried for many years while we were living under the same roof to get me to listen to and appreciate classical music, with not much success, I'm afraid. It is only now--and quite recently as well--that I have found myself really not only wanting--but needing--to listen to something in the classical vein every day, in addition to my usual doses of jazz and/or progressive rock. Indeed, sometimes I find myself being able to skip the latter two in a day and be content with classical listening. It has just started sounding so much fuller and more satisfying than when I had to listen to it as a child, due to my father's preference for classical only. 
I guess--as with everything else in this life--it is "merely" a question of timing and time.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

All the time, and met too often with unintelligible response, which is more enjoyable than a lame, "I've been meaning to....".


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My friends are open minded enough not to think it's weird. They think it's kind of cool and academic. However I'm just sensitive to human nature enough to know my pelting them with it would have just the opposite effect. It certainly would if I were on the receiving end. The best strategy for me is simply to set an example. 

For instance: I wear headphones at work, largely to drown out a noisy co-worker who drives me nuts. Some people see me banging my head and ask if I'm listening to Metallica. I shake my head then. "No. Beethoven!"


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I only have one friend (outside of dear TC!  ) who I talk to about classical music. When I was at college (between 16-18), I would always say that I "never listened to music" when people asked me what I was into. For some reason, I was much more able to take the embarrassment of people thinking I was a freak for listening to nothing at all rather than admitting that I loved classical - better to be seen as a weirdo than a snob, I think. Anyway, now I'm at university, I'm always open about my music taste, and, rather than just telling people how great it is, I always get a good, non-classical-loving friend to accompany me to a concert in order to _show_ them just how amazing it is!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

If I only _could _talk about it, I would! If there's one thing I love besides playing/listening to music, that's talking about it. That's why I came here! I've talked about music mostly with my best friend who's going to be a music ed. major, and my music theory teacher. Also, a friend who lives hundreds of miles away who I never have met in person, nor will I any time soon. But besides that, no one, not even my family a lot.

Can't wait for college! I'm going to begin a Pro-Russian classical music campaign there, kinda like I have done on this website.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

My friends who don't listen to classical music do make fun of me a bit for talking about my favorite composers so much. They like to bring up the time someone said something about 1911 and I, without really thinking, blurted out "That's the year Mahler died!" Which was a little silly. But then, they talk to me about sports, which is no more relevant to me than my music talk is to them, so we're even.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> If I only _could _talk about it, I would! If there's one thing I love besides playing/listening to music, that's talking about it. That's why I came here! I've talked about music mostly with my best friend who's going to be a music ed. major, and my music theory teacher. Also, a friend who lives hundreds of miles away who I never have met in person, nor will I any time soon. But besides that, no one, not even my family a lot.
> 
> Can't wait for college! I'm going to begin a Pro-Russian classical music campaign there, kinda like I have done on this website.


Talking to similar-minded people about music ranks slightly behind impromptu sight reading parties as one of my favorite things about college. I expect you will have a wonderful time.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

My friends also constantly make fun of me for going every thursday noon to listen to a CM quiz on the radio (once I managed to call first and name Debussy's syrinx), they love it, they even heard it with me one time, because the people with russian accent make them laugh like hell (pretty dumb I must say).


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

No. Other than on talkclassical I keep my mouth shot. Thank God!


----------



## tchaik (Jun 2, 2011)

I do mention I like classical music whenever the subject comes up - but hardly ever get to follow up because too few of my current friends listen to classical. But in my younger days, I did succeed in getting a few converts.....but that has been rare.....I wish classical music aficionados weren't such a hard-to-find breed!!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have a piano teacher that I spend a lot of time with talking about all the repertoire. He's a sort of mentor. In that I'm very lucky. I even teach him things sometimes, so its not just a one way street of me conversing with an expert, I'm a very dynamic student when it comes to my listening interests, if not about practicing my instrument.

With my parents and friends, I take pleasure in preparing pieces for them to listen to that they haven't heard before when they are willing, though sometimes I can't deceive against the reality that they are just doing it for my sake. 

And then there's the going around downtown and asking people if they would like to be saved by classical music, with my specially prepared mixed CDs. Praise classical music, spread the word.(not really)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't talk to other people at all.


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

I want to share my experience of converting other people to musical genres new to them. Nearly all my friends listen to indie rock now. One of them was listening solely to electronica before, and I guess I broadened his music taste. Another one was more into punk and post-hardcore - and so was I, but I was always in search for something unique to catch my attention, so he now listens to noise rock and folk in-and-out. If we hobnob more (he's now pretty busy at work), the same trick with classical could've turned out well. For example, we could've watched this film together:






To be honest, I don't really like when people become reserved in a single genre of music. Of course, classical music is a broad term, and I would better spend time with those who like it (as, I guess, everybody here would, but as I see, there are not many such people) than with those who wear leather pants and vests when it's so hot you can fry eggs on a beach's sand (hello, black metallers!). However, why be limited in any way? It's never to late to discover something new: say, jazz fusion or IDM. Take John Peel: he liked all the music he was broadcasting, and it was as rangy as post-punk, grindcore, twee pop, and grunge. When I find somebody likes classical music and at the same time Merzbow, Frank Zappa, or Nurse with Wound, I become very happy. And these are real examples I have seen on this forum. Another example is one of my listeners who, I certainly know, really likes Prokofiev. Things like that inspire me much.

Let's return to what I started from, though - I didn't tell what happened next. Well, I introduced my friends to indie music - let's say to 20 bands. And do you know how many indie bands they listen to over time? Well... TWENTY. So, it's another problem. I wish you all the best in co-opting your friends to classical music, but bear in mind that it may not have that impact on them you would like to: they will be listening to the same pieces of the same composers and won't reach out for something new.

And last: recently I was shocked to know my friend went to a concert of classical music (pieces by Beethoven, Saint-Saens and, if I'm not mistaken, Shostakovich were played). I knew that she listens to electronic music and couldn't expect that turn of events... I wanted to go myself but a) forgot b) had no one to join me. The next performance we attended together. So, spy upon your mates a bit: if they take a route in the direction of a music hall, it may mean something...:devil:


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Pieck said:


> I'm in favor of spreading CM and I try to do it myself although people just make fun of me and think I'm some kind of a weirdo, but if you'll tell them to try all these things you said you'll scare the **** out of 'em.
> 
> Edit: cool censorship


LOL, my friends are well used to the fact I am some kind of wierdo, so they indulge me. I also get a little of 'I always meant to start listening' or 'I just couldn't get into it.' My brother is taking a little interest classical music. I went to a concert recently (my first) as a birthday present for my mum and he was also there. They performed Copland's Rodeo Suite, Gershwin's Piano Concerto in F and Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra. he would tell me he did like classical music but his examples were the soundtrack to 'Halo', which just made me cringe inwardly. I did give him a selection of pieces at his suggestion and he copied the CDs of the pieces we heard to his PC. I'm hoping that I can send him some stuff now and again and he can really get into it.

I am moving to Scotland soon and one of my new flatmates has promised to teach me how to play piano. I am hopeful that i can start talking music with her. My girlfriend is very stubborn on the whole subject and refuses to try it on principle, but I will win the long-term game. 

On the whole, I don't have anyone to 'Talk Classical' with and especially no one that knows anything about the genre. I have only been listening for about a year or so (maybe slightly longer) and only been listening seriously for about 6 months. I am very driven, however, and it almost qualifies as a second full-time job for me.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

hemidemisemiquaver said:


> To be honest, I don't really like when people become reserved in a single genre of music.


In response to this, I just wanted to comment that I am one of those people who is reserved in a single genre of music, it being classical (despite how broad 'classical' is as a term). It's not at all because I'm a musical snob; it's more because I never listened to music until I was in my teens, and so was never influenced by my peers in terms of taste, and classical music meant a great deal to me when I discovered it. Now, I don't at all deny that there are great works in other genres, but there is just so much music in the classical world that I will never exhaust my supply of new discoveries and so, perhaps deserving the label of 'unadventurous' here, I just don't feel like overwhelming myself with other genres when I feel so at home in this one.


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Now, I don't at all deny that there are great works in other genres, but there is just so much music in the classical world that I will never exhaust my supply of new discoveries and so, perhaps deserving the label of 'unadventurous' here, I just don't feel like overwhelming myself with other genres when I feel so at home in this one.


Yeah, I'm totally OK with that. I don't mean that anyone who doesn't go beyond certain type of music is narrow-minded - no, only those are ne'er-do-well whose motive force is unexplainable obstinacy (say, they won't listen to any music but chamber or symphonic and you go figure why...). Your point of view doesn't run counter to mine - I also listen to music which I'm feel comfortable with. I just think that it's no good when who do not care about existance of huge stratum of music, behave like they've got their priorities right - actually they haven't.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

While I wouldn't advocate trying to proselytize for CM the way some religious people do
for Christianity, you shouldn't be afraid to try to bring it up with friends or aquaintances 
once in a while, if you can. 
Since I've been a professional for so long, and when people I meet ask me what I do, theyalways seem to react with interest when I tell that I'm a classical musician, and I ask them if they listen to it at all.If not, I try to use friendly persuasion. You can too !'
Also, for your friends and family who aren't into classical, you could always give them Christmas or birthday gifts of classical CDs or DVDs , and you never know if they might just try them out of curiosity and come to realize that classical music IS awesome , and it might be the start of a something wonderful for them !


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I didnt realise you were a professional. What do you do?

I speak freely and openly about music. Its part of who I am.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> I didnt realise you were a professional. What do you do?


I bet he's a horn player, but thats a wild guess


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> I didnt realise you were a professional. What do you do?


I bet he's a horn player, but thats a wild guess


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a former horn player, but had to give it up because of a physical disability.
I've performed with many different orchestras,concert bands, opera companies and chamber ensembles, etc, and was also a substitute music teacher at various schools on
Long Island where I used to live. I've played under such well-known conductors as Joann Falletta, Maurice Peress, Arthur Weisberg and others, and have performned in Italy,Switzerland,Australia and New Zealand. 
I'm currently involved in bringing classical music through CDs to elderly and infirm people and with disabilities such as cerebral palsy etc,and am hoping to expand my activities toward interesting more people in classical music in America.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I talk about music I might think the person I'm conversing with would be interested in. It's pointless trying to talk to someone if your reference points are meaningless to them. I'm as happy to talk about classical music as I am Indian music, free improv, highlife, dub, synth pop, sanjo or Aka pygymy music, but I won't mention any of these unless I think the person will give a **** about them.

Think about it from another perspective. How would you like it if someone started talking to you about the X Factor, or Death Metal or whatever type of music you don't like.



Polednice said:


> Now, I don't at all deny that there are great works in other genres, but there is just so much music in the classical world that I will never exhaust my supply of new discoveries and so, perhaps deserving the label of 'unadventurous' here, I just don't feel like overwhelming myself with other genres when I feel so at home in this one.


I'm the exact opposite of you. I get bored very easily of listening to the same things, and am constantly on the search for new music, new sounds. When I first got into classical I thought there would be lots to listen to, what with it's hundreds of years of history, but now I realise it's like most genres, the majority of it sounds very similar and only a tiny fraction of it really appeals to me. I'm not the kind of person who works his way through a composers ouvre, I usually listen to enough to find what I like from them before getting bored and moving on.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Music is a very personal thing, I don't see the point in trying to influence my friends when they clearly have different taste from me.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

haydnfan said:


> Music is a very personal thing, I don't see the point in trying to influence my friends when they clearly have different taste from me.


Yes but I think that most of here agree that there's a boundary between people and CM build of prejudice, it's not all about taste, people dont consider CM as a listenable music.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry, Argus, but you're dead wrong about classical music. None of the great composers 
(and many lesser-known ones) "sound exactly alike". There is incredible diversity in classical music, and no one will ever be able to hear anything remotely close to all of it.
I've heard an enormous amount and variety of CM, ranging from the time before Bach up to the present day., but there's still so much I haven't heard ! 
A wise old saying goes "The more you learn about a subject,the more you realize how much you don't know. " This applies very much to classical music.
In opera alone, I've heard recordings of hundreds of operas ranging from Monteverdi int he early 17th century to very recent ones by contemporary composers such as Adams, Thomas Ades, Glass,Previn, Tan Dun, Ligeti, Berio, Aribert Reimann, Bolcom, and others.
The sheer variety within opera is incredible ; the differences between opera composers of different centuries and countries is incomprehensibly vast.
It's the same with orchestra and chamber music etc, and choral works,or piano music etc.; 
I've heard who knows how many symphonies,concertos, tone poems, art songs,
oratorios,cantatas and masses, etc by so many composers.
But there's still so much by composers such as Jon Leifs, Nikolai Myaskovsky, 
Charles Koechlin,Alberic Magnard, Paul Creston, Rued Langgard, Roger Sessions,
Milton Babbitt, Frank Martin, Karl Amadeus Hartmann, Heitor Villa Lobos,Arthur Bliss,
Guy Ropartz, Zdenek Fibich, Bohuslav Martinu, Stefan Wolpe, Havergal Brian,
John Foulds, Granville Bantock, Roberto Gerhard, Adnan Saygun, Hans Pfitzner,
Ildebrando Pizetti, Alfredo Casella, Hanns Eissler, Sergei Taneyev, Hermann Goetz,
Wolfgang Rihm, Sofia Gubaidullina, and who knows how many other not particualrly
well-known composers.
I 'm also very interested in the fascinating folk music of the non-russian parts of the former Soviet union, such as the Caucasus, central Asia and Siberia. 
We lovers of classical music are incredibly fortunate to have such a mind-boggling wide variety of CM beyond the standard repertoire to choose from on CD.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

haydnfan said:


> Music is a very personal thing, I don't see the point in trying to influence my friends when they clearly have different taste from me.


It's not like you're trying to sell them insurance. Just kidding.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

superhorn said:


> Sorry, Argus, but you're dead wrong about classical music. None of the great composers
> (and many lesser-known ones) "sound exactly alike". There is incredible diversity in classical music, and no one will ever be able to hear anything remotely close to all of it.


Yet again I'm wrong about a subjective matter.

All I can say is if like eskimos, all you eat is fish and sea life then whale and seal will have very distinct tastes, but if however, you live in a cosmopolitan city and eat a varied diet, then maybe whale and seal will seem more similar on the palate.

Don't think that applies only to classical music, but it apllies to all genres of music. They all have their similarities, some more so than others. I get bored easily and like to fritter around the musical repertoire. If I fancy a change from Dvorak symphonies I'll listen to some King Sunny Ade, then when I want another change I'll listen to some :zoviet*france: and so on. This isn't a systematic thing, I tend to vary it up day to day to keep things fresh.

I'm always on the hunt for music that is new to me. I listen to new music to familiar music in the ratio of about 10:1 at least. The thrill of discovering something totally different from what I know drives me on to listen further.

Also, classical music lacks groove, and that's a fact. Where do you get your groove from?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Argus said:


> All I can say is if like eskimos, all you eat is fish and sea life then whale and seal will have very distinct tastes, but if however, you live in a cosmopolitan city and eat a varied diet, then maybe whale and seal will seem more similar on the palate.


That just means one's taste is not refined enough to tell the difference. I'm sure I fall into this category when it comes to metal music but I don't really care for metal music, so I don't generally hang around in metal music forums either.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Some friends absolutely enjoy and know how to appreciate it and some just simply don't...me no push


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Argus said:


> I'm the exact opposite of you. I get bored very easily of listening to the same things, and am constantly on the search for new music, new sounds. When I first got into classical I thought there would be lots to listen to, what with it's hundreds of years of history, but now I realise it's like most genres, the majority of it sounds very similar and only a tiny fraction of it really appeals to me. I'm not the kind of person who works his way through a composers ouvre, I usually listen to enough to find what I like from them before getting bored and moving on.


Despite what someone else said, that seems perfectly reasonable to me. I'm just of an obsessive nature, so I simply _have_ to amass my favourite recordings of every work in a composer's oeuvre.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

That just means one's taste is not refined enough to tell the difference. I'm sure I fall into this category when it comes to metal music but I don't really care for metal music, so I don't generally hang around in metal music forums either.

:lol: I've long wondered about that as well. I haven't spent much time myself trolling the metal and hip-hop sites.

Also, classical music lacks groove, and that's a fact. Where do you get your groove from?

In other words: "It's got a beat, Dick. I can dance to it. I give it a 7 out of 10." 

Returning to the OP... yes I do talk about classical music to others if they are at all interested... but I don't force it on anyone. My own musical tastes also include other genre so that I can relate to where others unfamiliar with classical are coming from. My listening habits are beyond eclectic. On a given weekend spent painting in my studio I may peruse Bach's cantatas, Italian opera, Elmore James, the Stanley Brothers, Miles Davis, Giacinto Scelsi, Mozart's Requiem, Russian chant, and Indian ragas.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

No, I don't talk about any kind of music to anyone unless I'm sure that they are really interested. Talking to anyone else about music, or trying to convince them that this or that genre, composer or artist is great is pointless because even those who admit ignorance nevertheless always think that they know best.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I talk about classical music and composers a lot, to almost everyone I meet. I talk about my observations or something that I've read or listened to, but I never directly encourage them to start listening themselves. I have no agenda here - it's absolutely great if I succeed in encouraging someone to start listening to CM, but it's not my intention. Rather, I believe that human communication works best when people speak from their heart and talk about things that are important to them in their lives. If someone asks me about what is important to me, or what have I been thinking about or doing lately, I would lie if I did not talk about classical music.

Of course, another aspect of human communication is the need to not bore other people, and the skill to listen to them as well. These apply to all conversations, not just talking about CM. If you rant and rave and use confusing language and just go on and on and never stop to listen to the other guy, there is no hope for any communication. On the other hand, many people love to hear someone talk passionately about something that interests them. It's all about moderation and balance, once again.

p.s. I'm sorry that I haven't been on the forum for some time, I've been busy with other stuff in my life! But I'll be back eventually!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Argus said:


> Also, classical music lacks groove, and that's a fact. *Where do you get your groove from?*


Mostly from John Adams, and sometimes Stravinsky and Prokofiev.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I try work Mozart and music into every conversation, so therefore I have very brief communications with my friends... 

Seriously, I'd love to talk about this music more, and learn about the great composers but I don't know anyone who's interested, so I come here or a Mozart forum to get my fix...:tiphat:


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I do a good deal of "Classical Music Evangelism" myself though the degree of success varies. Each Classical Music fan I meet is akin to a treasure for me.

At my church, for example, I found a guy who owns two Mahler cycles and Sibelius cycles and a ton of Gould and Horowitz recordings. I've been emailing him a cartload of Richter recordings ever since. There are also a few musician friends of mine who genuinely love classical music but have a very limited idea of what it is. I show them an "out of their loop" piece once in awhile, but generally they are relatively irresponsive and resort back to the solo and concertante pieces they are accustomed too. I also know a good deal of attractive women who claim to enjoy classical music, yet when I talk to them about it they seem to only be familiar with the lighter classical repertoire - the Romantic movie stuff - and yet they think of themselves as genuine "classical music lovers". These women are the kind who believe in indiscriminately enjoying all music from all genres except metal, even much of today's cookie-cutter pop stuff. Anyhow, I've sent them softer, sensual pieces I believe would be up their alley as well as more dramatic and dissonant stuff that may throw them off in surprise, but practically the only response I've gotten is _"Thanks so much!" _or if I'm lucky _"Thanks so much. I love youu"_. 

Evangelizing to the non-believers of classical music is a different cookie altogether. It's 99 percent about confidence, 1 percent about content. A lot of people I know have the habit of borrowing others iPods to check out "what music they listen to" and occasionally use it for their own listening. Of course, this has happened to me countless number of times as well. I especially love seeing the astonished look of such a person when they flip through such names as Karl Bohm, Gustav Leonhardt, and Rudolf Serkin for the first time. It's as this moment that I make eye contact with them and say something to the extent of: _"Yup, that's my thing. It's some real good stuff."_ And sometimes, they can actually be pretty receptive after that.

With other friends, it can sometimes be frustrating. I've had a conversation with one of my good friends that went a bit like this -

*Me: *I should probably get a bit more recent stuff like you have, but it's hard to find what's good under all the mainstream c*** that we're encountered with every day.
*Friend: *For sure. There's still good music today.
*Me: *I find that there's generally good music from all eras.
*Friend: *Agreed, like just yesterday I was listening to some metal from the '80's.
*Me: *No, I meant pre-1960's. What pre-1960's music do you listen to?
*Friend: *Oh, I dig Simon & Garfunkel. You should check out their stuff. Good pre-1960's right there.
*Me: *Alright, then how about pre-1900's?
*Friend: *Who listens to pre-1900's? You mean like movie sound tracks and stuff?
*Me: *Movie soundtracks didn't exist in 1900... 

At least I am grateful to have a few family members and a very good friend who are more than willing to go to concerts with me throughout the year.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Air said:


> *Me: *Alright, then how about pre-1900's?
> *Friend: *Who listens to pre-1900's? You mean like movie sound tracks and stuff?
> *Me: *Movie soundtracks didn't exist in 1900...
> 
> At least I am grateful to have a few family members and a very good friend who are more than willing to go to concerts with me throughout the year.


:lol: That's "classical!"


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> Mostly from John Adams, and sometimes Stravinsky and Prokofiev.


My god, get this woman some Motown and Stax, stat!


----------



## CaptainAzure (May 2, 2011)

I talk but they rarely listen. What fools.

Although a friend did e-mail me asking to recommend her pieces of music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyone who visits my home sees the wall of cd towers, and then notices row after row of classical music, so it comes up in conversation. 

Besides that, about once a month my wife and I host an opera on DVD viewing, with a few friends.

But I never, ever push it on anyone.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

i know some people who are musicians and listeners from amateur to professional, from basic to advanced. i have a good friend who has been into classical for ages, & we go to concerts together & get together to listen to eachother's cd's. this is a good thing, i'm fortunate to have this, but at the same time, i don't always talk about music with these people. lately i've kind of been moving away from mainly discussing music, it's becoming like one dimensional for me now. i've kind of topped out with the musical things. i'd rather just talk about life in general. i mean, as jon lennon said when the beatles split up, it was not a big deal, it was just a rock band. same with classical, it's just music, nothing more, nothing less. i'm no longer as obsessed about it as i was, it's just a part of my life, not THE ONLY part that's of value. i'm trying to put things in perspective a bit, find some balance. i realise that i just enjoy simple things, like a good tune, forget all the bullsh*t about thematic development, orchestration, harmony and all this. i'm not a musician anyway, so why would these things really matter to me that much? let the professionals deal with these details, i'm now basically just in it to enjoy the ride, where ever it may take me.

& i'm similar to member argus (though not as up on the latest stuff as he is) - i don't own any cycle of a composer's symphonies. once i notice each composer's stylistic habits (or dare i say cliches - although that's less accurate) i kind of get bored & move onto other different things. i'm a generalist. listening and comparing all of (say) the mahler cycles currently on the market would simply bore the **** out of me. but what little i do have on disc, i tend to listen to repeatedly, so i take it all in to the max in that way. same with concerts, i go to a variety of them - all types of acoustic, vocal, electronic, you name it. the only genre of classical i'm not heavily into is opera (but i do have a number of them in my collection, but i don't listen to them as regularly as the other things)...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, I talk about classical music to everybody, but they just keep listening to their iPods!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Serge said:


> Yes, I talk about classical music to everybody, but they just keep listening to their iPods!


Tuned in to tune out.


----------



## BelaBartok (May 24, 2011)

If I talked to everybody about classical music, I would lose the little bit of coolness that I think I have. Either that or the person I'm talking to will say that they enjoy "classic" music and Pachelbel's Canon is their favorite "song".

However, there was one time I was listening to the second movement of Ravel's String Quartet and a friend nearby got REALLY interested and now asks me for recommendations. I haven't seemed to find him anything else that interests him as much as that movement though, but it gives me hope because he mainly only listens to rap and he now talks about how great classical is. He also thinks the Christmas song "Carol of the Bells" is classical, but it sounds classical enough that I'm not going to argue.

Generally, my friends know that I like classical, but it's kind of a "don't make me listen to it and I will pretend that it makes you seem cultured" type of relationship.


----------

